# What RPG do you recommend?



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 10, 2004)

I love RPG's and am looking out for some recommendations.  I have never played Baldur's Gate or Baldur's Gate 2, and am currently playing Dungeon Siege.  I don't mind if people are fairly loose with what they determine to be an RPG.  What is the King Dong of RPG's?


----------



## Ahdkaw (Jul 11, 2004)

http://kingdomofloathing.com/ althugh that domain often falls over, send a meaage to th philathropists guild s once you're over llevel 5.

We weilll welcome you...

(do a google on 'KINGDOM OF LOATHING', it will serve you well).

And look faor Waste Paper & Wintson Churchill. Two chars happy to help.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 11, 2004)

Action RPG's :-

My favorite SNES RPG was "The Illusion of Time" (aka "The Illusion of Gaia" in the US), if you have a SNES or an emulator that is well worth a playthrough. On the N64, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is still the greatest game ever made in my opinion. One game I have wanted to play through for years but never had the chance is Chrono Trigger on the SNES, I am always on the lookout for a cheap copy of that.

First Person RPG's :- 

On the PC I would suggest Dues Ex if you have not played it. Another game I really tryed to get into was Morrowind, I have it on both the PC and X-Box but its just too hard. Not sure if I was just doing everything wrongly, but I just kept dying at the claws of rats and other pathetic animals. It is a real shame as what I did play of it was magnificent. Perhaps I was just not very good at it. Deus Ex 2 on the X-Box is also superb, but it suffers from being too short when compared to the original.

Turn Based RPG's :-

Its always been the Final Fantasy games that did it for me in this field. My personal favorites would be VII and IX on the Playstation (VII being the better of the two in my opinion) and Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest on the SNES.

Strategy RPG's :-

Dune on the PC may be old, but it is still great. It is available to download here http://abandonware.the-frenchkiss.biz/. 

Other RPG's :-

The original Soul Reaver was a magnificent game, as was Shadowgate (which I believe borrowed heavily from Legacy of Kain). I never played the original Legacy of Kain game, but I have heard it is good, if a little dated now. Vampire: The Masquerade Redemption on the PC was also quite enjoyable, and you could probably pick that up cheap these days. I also quite enjoyed what I played of the original Icewind Dale game, though I never played any  of the sequels.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 11, 2004)

Cheers Ahkdaw, I will do that.

I played Chrono Trigger and Illusion of Gaia on the SNES, they were great games.  Final Fantasy VII was the only version that I truly enjoyed.  The original Legacy of Kain for the PS1 was crap.  I have a copy of Deus Ex Invisible War, but haven't played it.  I will take a look at the Morrowind game, and the Icewind Dale games.

Chrono Trigger was a Final Fantasy game if I remember correctly.

Also thanks for the heads up on Dune.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 11, 2004)

Deus Ex II: IW is a very good game. Have you played the first one?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 11, 2004)

I haven't played the first one Andreas, which is why I have been reluctant to play IW.  I won't play Baldur's Gate II until I can get hold of a copy of the first one.  I would always feel like I had missed out on the story or character development.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 11, 2004)

I hadn't played the first one either, though I did have some knowledge of it and its plot. Nothing you can't discover through a ten minute Google, though.

Give it a go, it's quite good entertainment.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 12, 2004)

I've never played Baldur's Gate (I) either, but my boyfriend filled me in on the story, before he let me play BG II. I love it, but I'm still claiming I'm not made to play PC Games...

I also recommend Neverwinter Nights. Love it to pieces, but can't play it on my laptop. Stupid thing hasn't got enough RAM for the graphic thingy. 

And my boyfriend is currently playing Morrowind, which he says is great, too.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay so I'll give Deux Ex IW a whirl next, followed by Baldur's Gate II.  I am still enjoying Dungeon Siege even though it is fairly old.  There is not enough time in life to play these games. ...


----------



## aftermath (Jul 26, 2004)

Lacedaemonian, chrono trigger isn't a Final Fantasy, they are completely different seires. Also, Chrono Trigger has a sequel for the ps1 called Chrono Cross. I haven't finished it yet but it also a RPG and pretty good so far. BG2 is great if you're into the Forgotten Realms. NWN isn't as strict on the rules as BG though, so it is easier to play if you haven't read the manual with the game or the D&D player/dm guides. Morrowind i haven't really played but you can download the orginal from the elderscroll site. Final Fantasy 3 is the best in the FF seires. Diablo 2 is a great time if you want a qucik kill. oh yeah... i gtg..


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 31, 2004)

I played Chrono Trigger years ago, and it was a final fantasy game in everything but name.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 1, 2004)

Diabolo 2 is odd... especially seven player networked


----------



## Cricket (Aug 2, 2004)

Does online roleplaying count? Until last month, I played Ultima Online for one year. My sisters play the last 2 and three years. We stopped playing, but still have so many fine memories. I was a tamer magician, and that is where my Avatar comes from, along with this signature.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 3, 2004)

There are some great online RPG's coming out this year young Cricket.  Everquest 2 and Middle-Earth online being my pick.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 4, 2004)

Another that might be worth considering is Freedom Force (classed as a tactical RPG). Set in a world of superheroes there are loads of downloads and mods for it. After a stressful day, I find there's nothing as relaxing as beating The Incredible Hulk about the bonce with a large lamppost


----------



## Cricket (Aug 5, 2004)

Hmmm, they sound wonderful, these games, however, I do not think I will play online games again. It took so much of my time and emotions. It was so hard to quick. I had so nice the character, with riches, the wonderful tudor home I build with my own earnings, and many friends, even a guild. Yet, it was time. I would, however, like to play something on playstation sometime. I was raised, my sisters and I, playing Tomb Raider, with Laura. Sometimes, I will just get up late and go back and play again. It is like visiting the past and an old friend. How many hours my sisters and I spent on the weekend when there was no school playing. Hehe. We talked about her like she was our 5th sister. Hehe.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 6, 2004)

Has anybody played Lineage II?  I saw it on Cybernet last night, it looks great.


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 11, 2004)

_*I would recommend :*_

*1. Morrowind* ( the world and the Mods  make this game amazing!)
*2. Final Fantasy* 7,8,9,10,10-2
*3. Never Winter Nights* (also great in Multiplayer Mode)


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 12, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Has anybody played Lineage II? I saw it on Cybernet last night, it looks great.


yes i have played it, and as an avid MMORPG player i can say it's nothing special, the graphics are great, the dark elf females are very raunchy.

what put me off it tho was that the fighting was abit too static --- *select enemy, hit enemy, kill enemy - repeat.


althogough some ppl like games like that, its not my taste


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 12, 2004)

I see, I was plannin to try out Lineage 2 but ohh well, I'm waiting to try out EverQuest 2 when it comes out looks pretty good!


----------



## Morning Star (Aug 16, 2004)

You wanna play an rpg for real men??? (and women!!) Ultima VII. Now thats an rpg, even in this day and age, the AI and interactivity is unmatched.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 22, 2004)

My sister just bought the new Laura Croft, Tomb Raider game for the computer. We have been playing that.

I would like to play the new Resident Evil game, but we do not have a playstation two yet. Maybe at christmas.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't play often but one of the best RPG games I've encountered is "The Elderscrolls III Morrowind". I tell you, there are hundreds of hours of gameplay in this game. I bought it three years ago, and I admit that although I only play it after long pauses of several months, the versatility and abundance of features in Morrowind is superb.


----------



## seerdon (Aug 30, 2004)

The only RPG I have completed so far is Gothic. That was a good game I suppose, but it was pretty easy - put in an hour or two of training and you can pretty much clear the game of monsters. I now own Morrowind, which I am sure will be sublime once I get into it properly - anyone got any tips on that?

Runescape is an excellent free MMORPG which I played for ages. Legend of Mir is good too, so I have been informed.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 15, 2005)

Great RpG's just got a new one called Shadow Hearts 2 Covenant its brilliant buy it trust me!
And Grandia for the PS1 an old classic that still holds its own today!


----------



## Boaz (Jul 17, 2005)

Lacedaemonian, I recently bought *Knights of the Old Republic* off the discount shelf.  I am not big into Star Wars or spacey stuff, but KOTOR was great.  Other rpg shooters may have a better interface and better powers, but the story grabbed me!  Call me an idiot, but I never saw the big plot twist coming.  It floored me!  It energized me to... well, I can't say more without spoiling it for you.  

The first time through I did not get all of the companions I could have... I, uh, killed one in a lightsaber duel instead of extending an invitation!  Doh!  I thouroughly enjoyed it, so I had to buy KOTOR 2.  They improved the interface and the effects of dark/light choices, but the story did not quite live up to the first.  In fact, it sets the stage for another release.  A trilogy... I should have known.

*Dungeon Siege* was also great.  It is a lot more action, hack/slash, ala Diablo, but it's party based.  So you are concerned with party management and not a clickfest on Devilkins.  One of the neatest things is that your character gains xp with every hack/spell/shot and the xp is instantly applied to the powers that you use.  So you don't reach level 21 with a bunch of xp to be applied to a spell, skill, or weapon ability.  If you swing a sword and crunch something, your skill with a sword and your strength increase.  If you cast a fireball and burn a bad guy, your casting ability and your intelligence increase.

I've only played one MMORPG, but *City of Heroes* rocks!  Sure they constantly tweak the game and people complain about content after level 50, but you can role play in it.  You can hot key in about 70 different premade sayings that look like the cartoon bubbles of hero speech.  It's hilarious and heroic.  My nurse often sings "Cause I'm a Blonde."  My ex-football player talks smack to everyone.  My immortal swordsman learned english by watching a Kurt Russell film festival and all he can say are Russellisms.  What I'm saying is that I tailor the story to me... I make it up as I go, I'm not obeying someone else's script.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 17, 2005)

I think one of the best RPGs I've played and one of the most underrated is Vagrant Story for Playstation.  It's darker than most RPGs and you only control one person, but I thought it was amazing.  The storyline, while confusing at first, once I realized what all was going on, it was awesome!  The music is some of the best of any game i've ever played too.  One of the few game soundtracks I've had to actually go out and purchase.  Gameplay was fun too - the whole chaining thing was great.  You had tohave pretty good hand-eye coordination to do it, but once you practiced a bit and got the hang of it, it was fun.  But yeah, that was such an amazing game.


----------



## Munkeygames (Jul 18, 2005)

ArkeL said:
			
		

> _*I would recommend :*_
> 
> *1. Morrowind* ( the world and the Mods  make this game amazing!)
> *2. Final Fantasy* 7,8,9,10,10-2
> *3. Never Winter Nights* (also great in Multiplayer Mode)



yes, yes and yes - great games all esp Morrowind (which i only stopped playing long enough to sign the divorce papers)

New morrowind coming soon on xbox 360 and PC which looks divine

Also check out Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 - the best star wars games you can get which is not a great recommendation but these really are excellent with great storylines


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

The best RPG has to be morrowind, the sheer size of the map is immense plus you can put some really cool mods on it like having your own potable mobile base


----------



## kaneda (Jul 19, 2005)

You can play baldurs gate 2 without having played the 1st one (but its always best to do things in order ). Really good games. 

I would say final fantasy 7 (best rpg ever) or final fantasy X.

Or for the PC divine divinity (amazing rpg in my humble opinion) or beyond divinity (which is by the same people but isn't a sequel to divine divinity). I can't play it on my laptop (because my video card is too old  ) but I have played it on my bfs pc, and its great! 

Those are my suggestions


----------



## Tikal (Jul 19, 2005)

Gotta be A Final Fantasy game, no dispute about that, you've just got to pick one now! I'd go for 7 and then skip to 10!


----------



## Cougar (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the rarer PS1 RPGs like legend of legaia, Grandia, etc.


----------



## Quokka (Jul 20, 2005)

Currently playing KOTOR and thoroughly enjoying it, though Im also not generally big on Star Wars games. Slightly off topic but my all time favourite RPG's are still Shining Force 1 and 2 for the old sega megadrive/genesis, used an emulator to play through them again a while back and although they're old was still alot of fun. Did anyone play Final Fantasy Tatics on the first playstation? just curious if it was any good as it used the same battle/movement system as Shining Force.


----------



## Esioul (Jul 20, 2005)

KOTR is good. I'm playing the KOTR II at the moment, but some droids keep defeating me.


----------



## stormbard (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd definitely recommend the D&D game *The Temple of Elemental Evil*, I think it's the best and most accurate D&D game yet, and with all the mods and fixes happening is a real treat.  Check out *co8.org *for all things TOEE, top RPG.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 10, 2005)

Never winter night is a brill RPG too!
Along with both Balders gates.
My bro plays a game online called Doom he has advised me to play it so thought I might do the same for you!


----------



## stormbard (Aug 11, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> Never winter night is a brill RPG too!
> Along with both Balders gates.
> My bro plays a game online called Doom he has advised me to play it so thought I might do the same for you!


Hi, my apologies for seeming so full-on, it's only my opinion, definitely not truth!  I loved Baldur's gate 2, now that was an epic, but I lost the computer I was playing it on when I was 3/4 of the way through, bummer.   Icewind Dale was great too I thought.  
Not into online games, but all I've heard of Doom (on or off-line) is good, just my time is consumed in TOEE at the minute.
Cheers


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 12, 2005)

SUIKODEN!!! (1 or 2 - haven't played 3 or 4)

http://www.suikosource.com/

Great adventure and story. I found it emotional.
I've played these games over and over.
You can gain up to 101 character, and they are all playable!

-----------------------------------------------------------

Or Final Fantasy 6-10.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 29, 2005)

I am back to playing Ultima Online again when I have time. I love it, and am sorry I was away from it for so long. So many adventures, so many friends, so many places to travel too, all named after places in ancient Britain.

I am a tamer and bard again, and happy with it. Hehe. I have gotten kinda good, good enough so that the game designers portrait maker made this picture for me of my character. Hope this comes out. Its the same character I wrote about in my stories awhile back called "I Remember" in the Aspiring Writers section. She started out very poor. Now, she is very powerful, and can even kill Dark Father...or Satan, in the Dungeon Doom. I use all the gold now going around helping new players to start playing. Its a beautiful world, well, if you ignore all the slaughter going on around you. The White Wyrm is Sebastien my dragon. He is powerful. The unicorn is Mister Piggle Wiggle. He is very magical and strong, too. I ride him around while Sebastien just follows me flying and attacking monsters I peace with my music. Mostly though Sebastien just likes to eat other players who are called Reds cause they kill other players for fun. They are bandits, you could say. He likes their taste, I guess.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 30, 2005)

Very impressive. But "Mister Piggle Wiggle"? That unicorn could be emotionally scarred for life!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 30, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Very impressive. But "Mister Piggle Wiggle"? That unicorn could be emotionally scarred for life!


 
It's a wonderful name, hehe. Why would you say that about him?


----------



## Syrio Forel (Nov 11, 2005)

Top 5 RPG's i have played:
Baldurs Gate 2 (and expansion)
The Legend of Zelda -origional Nes Classic (I am fortunate enough to play it on my PC through the use of an emulator (apparently this is legal if you own the origional games which I do! (the game is around 20 years old and it and the nes still works)))
KOTOR's 1 & 2 not much difference IMO
Icewind Dale 2
Diablo 2 (and expansion)


----------



## cornelius (Dec 3, 2005)

Morrowind, and the yet to come " OBLIVION"
Diablo II ( hack 'n' slash, mish mash, clish clash...)
Dungeon siege ( I and II)

and the one , the ony, soulbringer! OOOH YEAH!


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 29, 2005)

Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2 are good.
The Baldur's Gate series and Icewind Dale series are good but a bit old now.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 29, 2005)

doesn't anybody know soulbringer? anyone?


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 29, 2005)

If you can find a copy of it, Planescape: Torment is the single greatest roleplaying game ever.  It's even better than Baldur's Gate II (and that's almost heretical to say!).  

It's the only game I've ever played which actually deals with ideas - it's pretty philosophical.  The setting is absolutely unique (something rare in the world of video games), and the action is fast paced.  

Be prepared to do a *lot* of reading.


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 3, 2006)

My favorites:

Diablo II (great hack&slash)
Morrowind + expansions
Dungeon Siege I & II
and currently, World of Warcraft

I'd like to play those older rpg's like Septerra Core, Planescape Torment and Nox (one of the best Diablo II clones of the old days I've heard), but unfortunately they are hard to find.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 9, 2006)

So how is Ultima Online these days? Ive tried that one... Also tried Everquest I and DAoC and... others.
Im a huge AC fan myself and as has been said afore... I g2g...


----------



## Brys (Jan 29, 2006)

Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind for an excellent fantasy RPG (you can get it quite cheap now), but as the Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is coming out soon, you might want to wait for that.
For a science fiction RPG, I'd suggest X3: Reunion.


----------



## Foxtale (Jan 30, 2006)

Definitely a fan of the Morrowind game and expansions. It's still really great and the mods for it make it last forever.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been following a game in development for almost 2 years now its called Ages of Athiria. This game will change the Massive Multiplayer Online Game into a genre more interested in story then levels and items like 99% of MMOG's are now.

http://www.agesofathiria.com/

This development team is so intent on making this game the way they want to they have turned down several investors in order that they can complete this game as according to their vision, and they have embarked on self funding and run several other business to fund AoA. Because of this development has been slow but they are still 100% behind this project and I have to support these guys and its because they are making my dream game! 

Key Points:

1) One server for 50K players. However there will be servers all over the globe and as you travel around the game world you will also be traveling around the servers. 

2) With the above "one server" idea they can then play the game with the players, as gods, bring a dynamic story to the game that players can take part in. This story will change according to how or what the players do with it.

3) Player built and run cities with 4 different types of government from democracy to communism and player cities can set their own laws

4) Perma-death for a punishment for murder if caught. Now I know this sounds harsh but hear me out. Each city can have its own laws. So say city A had the death penalty for murder and you kill a player from that city. 

Now if you are caught by anyone from that city and can't beat them in a fight they have the option of permanently making you dead as in re-roll of your character. Also if caught by an NPC guard they will kill you every time, if a player catches you that player has to make a choice...do I kill them permanently or do I say its ok? If they let you go you are no longer a murderer for that reason and are once again free to enter that cities domain. However at the same time you, the murderer, could belong to a city that has no death penalty and you are perfectly safe as long as you are never caught by the player(s) or guards from the city the player belonged to that you murdered. 

With the absolutely vast size of this world I don't doubt for a second that there will be very old and infamous murderer characters in this game. With a harsh penalty for murder like in real life very few players will have the intestinal fortitude required to be a murderer. What this does is it adds a real reason not to kill other players and at the same time it allows for very real and deadly murderers to exist! My god the RP possiblitites with that are amazing!!

5) When a dungeon gets cleared (very hard to do) it will stay that way until the dynamic storyline comes up with a reason for new monsters to move into it. Spawn in the game won't be like regular MMOG's where a player goes out and kills 100 deer or what ever to harvest leather. Think about that...if you have ever hunted in real life its hard enough to pack the resources of ONE deer out of the bush. Spawn can also form alliances and band together to attack players.

6) Wheather and world effects like earthquakes will effect travel and what the player can do and how effective they are at doing it. Travelling from one city to the next wont be a "taxi ride" like in most games it will instead be, like real life, much more difficult making things like caravans, shipping, etc a viable business in AoA.

7) New technology will have to be discovered by the player base and this includes magic.

If you are interested then read the entire FAQ and register for the forums, their forums are a secure website. I really think when this game does go live it will really be something and be much more then the cookie-cutter chatroom games like World of Warcraft and EQ2. I post there as Rahl Windsong.


Rahl


----------



## Presea (Feb 21, 2006)

Morrowind and it's expansions has been especially fun to me - mainly because it is the only game I have experienced in which you can literally play however you want to. Nearly every object and NPC in the game is interactive, and there are so many angles at which to play you wouldn't really know where to start. That's what I found, anyway. 

Umm if you have a gamecube, get Tales of Symphonia! It's an absolutely huge game, and the visuals are so colourful and yummy. That is, if you like cute, storyline-filled adventures. >.> And Grandia II of course - that goes without saying. 

Did anyone here ever play Alundra? That's been one of my all time favourites for a while now.. though I haven't seen it around in ages.


----------



## Foxtale (Feb 21, 2006)

Damn that game sounds awesome. But I think I might stick to waiting for Anathema to come out. Might register anyways just to get news. It's nice to see MMORPGs taking a new step.


----------



## lightvsdarkness (Mar 4, 2006)

Planescape: Torment, Fallout, Final Fantasy 7, KOTORs. The greatest games ever... Characters, storyline - it is important.

Morrowind will be forgotten. Oblivion. TES 5. Graphic does not mean anything. "Freedom" in actions will expand. If you recommend such games, after few years you must recommend new morrowinds.

But Planescape will be charming many years, no matter how matter what AI will be in TES 10...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 6, 2006)

Lately I have been addicted to Neverwinter Nights and I can't believe I am saying that about a 4 year old game. The reason this game is still going strong today, besides it being a great D&D game, is the fact that the game released with a toolset so that players could make their own adventures. 

The toolset is not some cheap thing either, the game modules created by players are every bit as good and some are even better then the ones made by Bioware.

So after 4+ years of this game being out there the amount of content for it is staggering to say the least. There are online worlds set in LOTR, there are single player game modules set in George RR Martin's Westeros, there is just about anything you can think of out there waiting for an NWN owner to download for free and play

The game itself reminds me of the old SSI Gold Box D&D games with updated graphics and sound and the thing is I loved those old games so NWN is like RPG heaven for me! Not only that but my older system runs this game at all the highest settings so preformance of an older system is not a concern with Neverwinter Nights, thats not to say the graphics are poor though I run it set at 1280x960 resolution, there is also shadows and other nice lighting in this engine. The graphics and sound are really quite good.

Anyway thats what I am playing lately!

Rahl


----------



## cornelius (Mar 6, 2006)

diablo II for me , all the way... the expansion and the fact that the map schanges everytime you start a new character sure make it interesting


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (May 23, 2006)

I'm an old-school RPG-gamer from way back.  Played a lot of D & D, Traveller, and other similar games.  Don't know much about the new stuff.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 23, 2006)

Hi Hawkshaw & welcome to the forums.

Similar to you, I was a pen & paper role-player as well.
It makes me feel very old (though I'm not!) when people look blankly at me when I mention Citadel minatures or RPGs like Paranoia & Ravenloft.

Nice to meet another fan of Traveller, though 

They're mainly discussing computer role-playing games in this thread, however.


----------



## scalem X (May 23, 2006)

I liked icewind dale more than baldur's gate I&II
Morrowind was okay too.

I like "prince of qin" but it never got famous somehow.


----------



## Brys (May 23, 2006)

lightvsdarkness said:
			
		

> Planescape: Torment, Fallout, Final Fantasy 7, KOTORs. The greatest games ever... Characters, storyline - it is important.
> 
> Morrowind will be forgotten. Oblivion. TES 5. Graphic does not mean anything. "Freedom" in actions will expand. If you recommend such games, after few years you must recommend new morrowinds.
> 
> But Planescape will be charming many years, no matter how matter what AI will be in TES 10...


 
Unfortunately, Oblivion is not just a simple graphical update to Morrowind. It fundamentally changes the focus of gameplay style. The basics are still there - freedom of movement, a large world to explore, character development etc, but its still seen a huge shift towards action gaming rather than role playing. Morrowind/Daggerfall, despite aging graphics, will remain superior to the other TES games unless the later ones see a huge improvement again, which I feel is unlikely.

I liked Neverwinter Nights for a while, but eventually the levelling system and linearity of the game frustrated me too much.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (May 25, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Hi Hawkshaw & welcome to the forums.
> 
> Similar to you, I was a pen & paper role-player as well.
> It makes me feel very old (though I'm not!) when people look blankly at me when I mention Citadel minatures or RPGs like Paranoia & Ravenloft.
> ...


 
I fully understand how outdated person-to-person RPGs seem nowadays.
But I still miss the weekends spent hunched over an od card table, staring at the game-master over the top of his shield, rolling those dice, waiting to see if I survived being scorched by dragons breath.

Making the characters was, and still is,  a load of fun. =)


----------



## Red Phoenix (May 25, 2006)

> On the N64, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is still the greatest game ever made in my opinion.


 
I couldn't agree more, though i am also always on the lookout for any rpg turn-based or not (preferably not)


----------



## brianbraddock (Jul 20, 2006)

My recommendation: X-Men Legends I & II.  But that's just me.


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 

I recommend the new one on PS2 - by Square Enix of Final Fantasy Fame - 

DRAGON QUEST - The Journey of the Cursed King!!

Very Good, easy controls and absorbing too...the cartoony graohics are superb

Supposed  to be over 100 hours of gamepaly in the basic tale...

Cheers


----------

